
Advice for New and Junior Data Scientists. What I Would Have Told Myself - algui91
https://medium.com/@rchang/advice-for-new-and-junior-data-scientists-2ab02396cf5b
======
C1sc0cat
Rang a few bells when a few years ago we tried to use clustering the archives
of some of Reed Elseviers publications , New Scientist (50 years) and Flight
International (100+ years).

Id put together a few tests - but we couldn't get Anyone to take notice.

